# Sandra Ladwig's Training Ring



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have her DVDs but am not familiar with her training "ring". Can you give a brief explination of what it is. (I guess I can Google it as well). I Googled it and figured out. Sound like a great tool, however a little rich for my blood. DH would shoot me dead for spending money on that.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> I have her DVDs but am not familiar with her training "ring". Can you give a brief explination of what it is. (I guess I can Google it as well). I Googled it and figured out. Sound like a great tool, however a little rich for my blood. DH would shoot me dead for spending money on that.


I agree that it is pricey so am a little tentative. I don't have the opportunity to attend many seminars so thought this might be a good alternative.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My hesitation would be, for the price you are paying, there is no guarantee any of your own questions would be answered. 

I am on pretty much every obedience training list that there is on the internet. I've gotten a lot of great tips and advice that way. And I just discard whatever I don't agree with.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, I want to start my own agility training ring!!

I don't do obedience, but I think that is a little pricey for 52 tips and 12 video clips...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, shoot Jess, you have already posted a years worth of very valuable videos....Where do I send the check? I'd much rather take an online lesson from you!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:--big_grin:Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Considering your options in this area, if you were to go to a private trainer it would cost around $80 to $100 for an exceptional trainer. Frankly, I don't know of anyone locally who has Sandra's style or philosophies. If you are not getting what you need from the local trainers it might be an option to consider. Of ciurse, you would not be getting individualized attention but it might be better than paying for a trainer that you don't really like. I totally understand your dilemma. Locally, there are very few trainers that I would consider asking for help.
I say if you are not getting what you need to help with your dog...go for it!


----------

